# Desert Tortoise Chin Glands



## Torty Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

I did a little research and this is what I found.

The gland info is on page 6, the other pages are part of their newsletter.

http://www.tortoise-tracks.org/newsletter/tt26-1.pdf


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 27, 2011)

Could be just me, unable to open the link.


----------



## Candy (Mar 27, 2011)

No it's not you, I can't open it either. Sorry.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmmm, sorry Greg, it is working for me. Don't know what it could be. Maybe copy it and then paste it in your browser.


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2011)

Popped right up for me in a PDF file. I'm on a Mac. Anyone think that matters?

Thanks for the info Mary Anne.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 27, 2011)

OK, Works great now, ?


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm on a Dell, and a computer dork, so I have no clue! Sorry for the trouble everyone!


----------



## Shelly (Mar 27, 2011)

Tom said:


> Popped right up for me in a PDF file. I'm on a Mac. Anyone think that matters?



Worked on my Mac as well


----------



## armandoarturo (Mar 27, 2011)

worked on my mac too


----------



## 68merc (Mar 27, 2011)

Im on my droid x and it worked just fine for me


----------

